# Where's My Fresh Water Tank Drain?



## Perfusion1 (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a new-to-me 2002 26RS.

We went out for our first trip last week, for a week in Cape Cod, and had a tremendous time. After the trip, I went to drain the fresh water tank and found that I did not understand the drains.

When looking at the drains, I see the obvious black and grey tank valves, as well as two white tube drains. I am assuming these are for winterization and plumbing draining. But if that is the case, where is my fresh water tank drain?

Thanks


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

If there is one, it should be directly below the tank. The tank should be close to where the fill fitting is on the side of the trailer. It should either be a tap or a cap like the low point drains.


----------



## tomstacey616 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a 21RS and my fresh water holding tank drain is more towards the back, middle of the underside. Mine has a cap and a valve... After the double axle.... Others i'm sure will provide you GPS coordinates...


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

This is the low point drains for the freshwater tank. My link

glen...


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Plus, there is a drain valve directly under the tank.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The two tubes hanging down are the low point drains for the water pipes. The water tank drain is just a plug on the older units unless the past owner installed a valve.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Perfusion1 said:


> I have a new-to-me 2002 26RS.
> 
> We went out for our first trip last week, for a week in Cape Cod, and had a tremendous time. After the trip, I went to drain the fresh water tank and found that I did not understand the drains.
> 
> ...


On my OB, the fresh h2o drain pipe is located below the trailer sticking through the belly cover to the right of of the water filler opening on the side of the trailer. It has a white, screw off cap that you just twist off and let drain.

As Andy indicated above, the water pipe lines are not the same thing you are looking for.


----------



## Perfusion1 (Jun 3, 2011)

ok guys. This weekend is my prep weekend for a six day trip up into Quebec. Very excited. I will get a much better look at drains and such this weekend.

So, there should be a fresh water tank drain that is in a different location than the two low point drains, and this single drain will be at the tank itself, and the tank itself will be located somewhere close below the fill area. The cover under the camper makes it difficult to visualize the underworks of the camper.

I'm going crawling around tomorrow.

Thanks so far.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

gzaleski said:


> This is the low point drains for the freshwater tank. My link
> 
> glen...


I think the two drains closest to the camera are your hot and cold low point drains. The single drain farther away from the camera would be your fresh water tank drain.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Perfusion1 said:


> ok guys. This weekend is my prep weekend for a six day trip up into Quebec. Very excited. I will get a much better look at drains and such this weekend.
> 
> So, there should be a fresh water tank drain that is in a different location than the two low point drains, and this single drain will be at the tank itself, and the tank itself will be located somewhere close below the fill area. The cover under the camper makes it difficult to visualize the underworks of the camper.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're on the right track. Let us know if you get it figured out.


----------



## Perfusion1 (Jun 3, 2011)

Got it! Found it exactly where I was guided. Thanks all.

Jason


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Perfusion1 said:


> Got it! Found it exactly where I was guided. Thanks all.
> 
> Jason


Glad to be of assistance!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Perfusion1 said:


> Got it! Found it exactly where I was guided. Thanks all.
> 
> Jason


ur welcome

Its what we do for each other around here.


----------

